# Check your NRA status!



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I recently "re-upped" my NRA membership after letting it lax for a few years. While visiting with the person at the NRA, they played a message from "Lampier??", who stated there is a new 2nd amendment bill coming in the near future that would have a tremendous impact on the influence the NRA has in Washington. In addition, as Zogman mentioned in a previous post- the "anti's" are going to get wound up over this sniper deal.
So even though ND issues are very important-let's make a point to keep an eye on what develops out East in the near future! Who knows, maybe for once me and Zogman will agree on something :wink: So if you were like me and let your NRA expire-please rethink renewing your membership!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Bronco About 10 years ago I let mine lapse because of some petty differences. Then about 5 years ago I realized it was the only chance for continuing gun ownership. I am proud to be someone who supports our hunting heritage. I'm glad your back. Good luck.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Better yet, if you are pretty sure that you will never turn into a left wing anti-gun nut, move up to the Life Membership. Last I checked, it was only $500 and they would let you pay it off over 5 years. Plus, they give you a pretty cool sticker. :wink:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

All you have to do is switch on any news program. This sniper :sniper: business is going to drive the largest attack on our second ammendent rights that we have ever seen. What bothers me most and makes me sad  is personel friends and some of the moderators of this site continue to have their heads in the sand. To me "united we stand or divded we fall". And right now the NRA offers to unite us and give us our biggest last stand. Hey Fetch and Ken W are you members yet????? It to me is the highest form of hypocrisy for person promoting a hunting site to not be a member of the NRA. I don't think hunting ducks with sling shots will be too much fun. Of couse then the libs will want rubber bands outlawed. Hey Bronco I agree with more of what you say than you think!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Zogman,
What the hell is this? Just because someone doesn't post up their political views in a timely enough matter you are going to come out and accuse this site's moderators for "hiding their heads in the sand?" Here is one for you, I hunt, reload, own handguns (.44 mag and 9mm), am a card carrying member of the NRA (although I disagree with a lot of what they preach), and I AM A LIBERAL. Now I am not running to the front swearing my allegiance to the NRA and I am a moderator here too. Am I hiding my head in the sand? Am I a hyprocrite too? What about Mr. Hustad, is he a hiding hypocrtite too? What makes me so sad is people who spout off at the mouth and call people out publically (hypocrites?) because they don't come out and hop on your wagon (although they probably agree anyways). Now really, do Ken and Fetch deserve that crap? I think not.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It's not my wagon it is all of ours wagon. It is going to be a steep up hill road and everone is needed to push. Fetch admided one reason he isn't an NRA member because of the advertising they bombarded him with. I bet he ,(along with myself) still carrys a couple of credit cards and I don't know anyone who has not been bombarded either by mail or phone from those companys. If you truly are a liberial that is OK just DON"t vote Democrate in the National election or your head is truly in the sand. Watch c-span the DNC and the leaders of the Democratic party in both the house and senate want to repeal the second amendment. That is a big time FACT oke: I only singled out Fetch and Ken because I offered earlier to pay their NRA dues. Lighten up a little. Did you have that short a fuse before you ended up in NC??????? :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Zogman,
You crack me up. Maybe I was a little too uptight when I read your post. Yes, I am a little on edge after moving here to podunk, NC. I will still vote Democrat in national elections (maybe even Socialist) as I believe that there are larger issues at stake than gun control. Will you spring for my NRA lifetime dues too? Just kidding bud! Sorry if I blew an nut. I do believe we should all stick together on this.

Robert


----------

